
The strange world of the Silicon Valley intern - kgwgk
https://www.ft.com/content/e31dfd2a-6c18-11e7-bfeb-33fe0c5b7eaa?mhq5j
======
j_s
TFW a paywall completely shuts down compelling stories...

